# Writing will



## hazelwoodr (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning all, my wife and I share an apartment in Roseto degli Abruzzi (beautiful) with my sister in law and her husband. We all live in england and have houses there but until we retire we visit about 4/5 times a year.
We have seen contrasting reports about organisning a will to include the Italian apartment. (i) That we have to have 2 wills, one for England and one for Italy. (ii) That our English will can include the property in Italy even though there are regulations in Italy on the share that family will recieve.
Can anyone advise please and if we need to employ a notary in Italy the typical costs.

Many thanks

Robin


----------



## JessicaZama (Apr 19, 2012)

*Will for UK and Italian Property*

Hi Hazelwoodr,

some lawyers recommend writing separate wills in each country to make the succession procedure easier for the heirs, however it could be sufficient to have one English will to cover all your worldwide assets. Bear in mind that the EU Regulation on succession will soon be in force and this may affect any will you write now.

You do not necessarily have to go to a Notary to publish an Italian will (costs in the region of €1,000 to do so), as an Italian will can be a holographic one too- although this may cause a million problems for your heirs!

Jessica 




hazelwoodr said:


> Morning all, my wife and I share an apartment in Roseto degli Abruzzi (beautiful) with my sister in law and her husband. We all live in england and have houses there but until we retire we visit about 4/5 times a year.
> We have seen contrasting reports about organisning a will to include the Italian apartment. (i) That we have to have 2 wills, one for England and one for Italy. (ii) That our English will can include the property in Italy even though there are regulations in Italy on the share that family will recieve.
> Can anyone advise please and if we need to employ a notary in Italy the typical costs.
> 
> ...


----------

